# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Suddon loss of vision and dizziness

## JabV1o

Heres what happens, every single time.

It seems to happen most when i get up, no matter slow or fast, not sudden or sudden. It also happens randomly but not as much as getting up. It can happen right away or anytime before i sit down again. Have not experienced it sitting down, or even try to sit down when this occurs.

KK here we go. So when the 'situation' is right as explained above, i get a sudden rush of a weird feeling through out my body, kind of makes my body feel like it disappear. My vision starts to get this white static dots everywhere, and takes over my whole vision. Now these two phenomenons together makes me feel like i am gone. Thoughts are gone, visions gone, nothing is there to think about and im simply... not there. I do not know exactly how long this goes on for, doesnt seem like long maybe 10 secs, 5 secs, longer maybe? but reality seems non existent.

I know this sounds weird, but i am trying to stress that my vision is not the only one that is acting up. Something else is going on to make me get that sensation through my body and lose thought. Now when it occurs; if i am in the middle of an action, lets say pouring milk, i can still do it/finish it. But if an action is not being done i usually stop until it subsides. I dont have to stop, it just takes over..

Now this isnt a big deal to me, but just would like to know what is going on, and this happens randomly like i said, could be as much as 10+ times a day, or as little as 0 a week.

Oh and i dont notice an increase heart rate. not sure if that helps.

----------


## MadMonkey

Thats realy weird. I often get dizzy and my vision goes black when I get up realy fast but this is different. If you were non existing and not thinking though how would you be able to remember it? Maby its like a reverse of a lucid where your awake and your conciousnes goes away  :tongue2:

----------


## mattbrox

I used to have that all the time, it's no big deal. I think it comes from low blood pressure. Check this out: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=...f7de83610b0c52

----------


## suntok123

Yours sounds worse. I experience the same like you do...at the white static dots that take over my vision. But after seconds, my vision returns normal. Nothing is painful with it...but I know this is something not normal. It just sometimes happens though.

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds like very low blood pressure, get checked out.

----------


## JabV1o

Thanks, yeah thats what i thought it was. Does anybody know the science behind it?

----------


## Tara

I know it as a blood rush (or a dizzy spell), something to do with a sudden rush of blood away from the head from getting up to fast. I get them when I've got headaches and stand up too quickly.
Or, like everyone said, it's low blood pressure.

Either way, with a frequency like that, it should fo' sho' be checked out.

----------

